# Which One Is Better!



## setover (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm going to buy an Omega for my brother's 30th birthday present, just ask for some ideas.



















Actually I prefer the second one, but this one is for my brother and I want to give him a surprise, so... hope you guys could give me some ideas. Thanks!


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

i much prefer the second - the lugs are nicer and I prefer indices to roman numerals


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Another vote for number two from me... :thumbup:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

number 2 for me as well


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

I think he will be pleased with any Omega , but out of those two it's also the second one for me.


----------



## Rampant (Nov 27, 2012)

Same here - the second one. Same reasons as stated above PLUS it has the Omega "signature" arrow-head pointer.

Cheerz


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Definately number2


----------



## Event horizon (Mar 17, 2014)

Number 2


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I also echo the sentiments expressed.

Later,

William


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

i aslo agree with the second one, the first almost looks like the ones the chinese make


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Just to be different, number one. I like Roman numerals.


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

2


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

2


----------



## Tommymont (Aug 2, 2014)

2 is my choice as well.


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Number 2 is my choice. I like omegas but the first one just doesn't look right to my mind/tastes. Good luck with the search.


----------



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

Number 2 for me as well!


----------



## steve plywood (Jul 27, 2013)

No contest, no2


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Ditto.


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Another vote for number two.


----------



## sangman2000 (Mar 30, 2008)

2 by a mile


----------



## setover (Aug 12, 2014)

Most of you vote for the second one so I decide to buy the second one. :lol: :yes:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## ntfromto (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm a little late but I must say I do like the Seamaster as well. What Cal. and ref. # is that one?


----------



## setover (Aug 12, 2014)

ntfromto said:


> I'm a little late but I must say I do like the Seamaster as well. What Cal. and ref. # is that one?


omega 8500, 231.10.42.21.02.002


----------



## Yesnogame (Aug 21, 2014)

Seamaster without a doubt.

Did they have one with a plain face? Makes it a bit easier to wear.


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

Definitely the Seamaster. The Seville looks poorer build quality to my eyes


----------

